# DO NOT BUY this yogurt strainer



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

It gave my strained yogurt a horrible metallic taste. I returned it after ruining two quarts of goat yogurt.

http://www.amazon.com/Cuisipro-Donvier-Yogurt-Cheese-Maker/dp/B000064841


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks for the tip Alice. I just use cheese cloth.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

The best I have found for straining yogurt or cheese is handmade bags of sheer curtain panel material with a shoe string draw cord or use cheese cloth home made bags as I dont like all the tieing up bulk.


----------

